# Melting powder



## hosef (Mar 7, 2009)

Can I melt the powder from precipitation in a furnace crucible or does it have to be melted by a torch.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 7, 2009)

As you wish.


----------



## tamerakshar (Mar 7, 2009)

yes you can use a kiln to melt the powder.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 8, 2009)

A torch is generally far more convenient, and is certainly faster for small lots. You can melt your gold and have it pickled before a melting furnace achieves melting temperature. 

Both methods have merit, but I chose to torch melt even large lots. I did so with over 400 troy ounces at one time, and I'd do it that way now if I was still refining. I was very comfortable with the process, and didn't use a flux cover, which can be troublesome. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 8, 2009)

I guess it's what you're used to and what you feel works the best. The last refinery I owned, I torch melted my pure gold, but used a gas fired crucible furnace for everything else. Too much possible contamination in a general purpose furnace to melt pure gold. However, if I had had a dedicated furnace for pure gold, I would have certainly used that. It is much easier and more efficient to clean slightly off-purity gold in a crucible furnace than with a torch.

I have torch melted all my life, on and off. About 30 years ago, I worked for a guy that was a master with a crucible furnace. He dissolved karat gold directly in AR, without inquartation, and then final cleaned the gold in the crucible furnace. Re-works were very rare and the gold was in and out the door on the same day.


----------

